# Location iPhone



## micka260 (20 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai avoir un retour d'expérience, et égelement des bon plan sur la location d'iPhone.

En effet, j'envisage de louer mon futur iphone, plutot que de l'acheter, afin de changer tout les ans...

Avez vous des bon plan ? les locations que je trouve sont environ à 50€/mois à ce prix la je peu l'acheter avec un forfait plus élevé ...

Avez vous un retour d'expérience sur l'utilisation de la location ?

Merci,


----------

